# XMR air shock replacement



## Kill3r (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anyone replaced their shocks on G2 XMR. I have a 2013 camo and I cant stand the shock setup. I want to replace them with another shock and plug the lines. Some people have told me the renegade 1000 fox podium shocks will bolt right up. Is this fact? or heresay


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I thought that air ride was suposed to be the best thing ever ? You don't like how it rides ? I'm pretty sure the shocks out of a normal outlander with work , you could always just go to the dealer or a budddys place with a measuring tape and check some dimensions


----------



## Kill3r (Oct 18, 2013)

the air ride doesnt work. i keep replacing parts on it only to have them fail again. Its junk. I want to take them off. there are several others who are having issue as well just checking to see if they have tried other shocks


----------

